# Diagramme in Illustrator



## am0s (26. Mai 2004)

Guten Tag,

hab mich die letzten Tage ein bisschen in die Diagrammfunktion von Illustrator eingearbeitet, klappt soweit auch wunderbar.
Ich habe jetzt allerdings ein gestapeltes vertikales Balkendiagramm bei dem ich als "Design", also aussehen der Balken ein Zylinder verwende (Kreis mit 3D Filter).
Jetzt hab ich allerdings das Problem dass die Reihenfolge der übereinandergestapelten Zylinder nicht passt, eigentlich sollte der unterste Balken auf der untersten "Ebene" liegen und der rest sich darüber aufbauen, tut er aber nich, er machts genau falschherum.... wat mach ich da falsch
Im anhang is das was er mir ausspuckt, da sind die Balken optisch hintereinander, sollten aber aufeinander stehen...

Wär spitze wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

grüße,

am0s


----------



## Chrisu (26. Mai 2004)

Moinsen,

also wenn ich mich jetzt nich ganz täusche, dann mußt du einfach mit der rechten Maustaste auf dein Diagramm klicken und den Punkt Attribute aufrufen. Dort kann man dann die "Diagrammart" ändern.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir.
So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------



## am0s (28. Mai 2004)

danke für deine Hilfe, allerdings hatte ich ja schon ein gestapeltes balkendiagramm erstellt gehabt wie dus beschrieben hast, nur dass er die balken in falscher Reihenfolge angeordnet hat, 
hab das Problem jetzt aber gelöst, ich musste einfach nur die balken anwählen und per "objekt > anordnen > ..."  die Balken richtig ordnen!

Trotzdem Danke!

Gruß

am0s


----------

